# Cost price of logitech web-camera's



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 2, 2006)

what is the cost  logitech  quick cam messenger and quick cam express


----------



## priyadarshi (Aug 3, 2006)

someone please reply us. i've seen frontech, techcom, creative, logitech's quick cam but none of these were too good for video conferencing at night. please suggest us the best one which can work efficiently at night with low light as well. thanks in adv.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 3, 2006)

Logi Quick Cam Masenger - Rs 1300

Logi Quick Camera Express - Rs 1050

these r prices from nehru place



			
				priyadarshi said:
			
		

> someone please reply us. i've seen frontech, navtech, creative, logitech's quick cam but none of these were too good for video conferencing at night. please suggest us the best one which can work efficiently at night with low light as well. thanks in adv.



i think Logi Quick Cam Pro and Logi Quick Cam Fusion are good web cams with xcellant video qualities but they r costly maybe around Rs 5000, 

BTW why do u require "low light"  at night 4 video conferencing


----------



## priyadarshi (Aug 4, 2006)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> Logi Quick Cam Masenger - Rs 1300
> 
> Logi Quick Camera Express - Rs 1050
> 
> ...



coz i've had very bad experience using veo, logitech (don't remember that particular model) and creative. they required too much light even in day also it captures images very slow when connected to internet. my earlier cam was Logitech's Quick Cam Masenger which got faulty within warranty period. and services of r.p.tech and neoteric really sucks. so now i want to get rid of all these problems.


----------

